# Anyone here UNION?



## joeyww12000 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not trying to cause an uproar here, but is anyone here in an electrical union? If so what are some pro's and con's? What do I have to do to get in if I wanted to? I already have a license...if that matters at all.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm the president of the Union of Non-Union Electricians. UNUE (pronounced "You Knew") for short. Pleased to meet you.


----------



## joeyww12000 (Feb 13, 2009)

Never mind


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.ibew613.org/


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

joeyww12000 said:


> Never mind



There are tons of union members here, and they will be glad to assist you. 
There is a dedicated forum area for union topics as well.

In general though, you will have a great deal of difficulty joining the union in lean times like these unless you live in one of the few areas of the country where work is still going strong.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Joey:

I know you from the MH site and one suggestion YOU CAN"T COME IN HERE AND YELL FIRE and not expect some wise arse responses.


----------



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

LU 26 here

http://www.ibewlocal26.org/


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I'm the president of the Union of Non-Union Electricians. UNUE (pronounced "You Knew") for short. Pleased to meet you.


Who is my BA and how much are the dues and what are the benefits and...

First contract negotiation issue:
1. Our own dedicated forum area for UNUE topics.:thumbsup:




Carry On....That Is All.

View attachment 1015



And there is NO copyright protection for this...well maybe not yet:whistling2:


----------

